# Resthaven or the Browns Game on Sunday



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Sunny and 60 on Sunday...should I go to the Browns game and watch them lose or catch some bass at Resthaven?...anyone been out there in the last week or so?..Pond 8 specifically..

Joe


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Id rather set myself on fire and jab an ice pick in my eye than watch the browns this season. 

GO FISHING!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Go to Resthaven and get some enjoyment out of your day instead of anguish from Cleveland. I don't think the Browns will win a game this year.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

No brainer. It's bad enough to watch the Browns on TV when you have a remote in your hand. If you're actually AT the Browns game you can count on spending your hard earned money on parking/food, AND since we don't even have cheerleaders, you won't have any alternative but watching the play on the field.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

On your worst day at resthaven you will catch more fish than the browns will catch passes.....Im a browns backer - but i have to be realistic....we SUCK this season.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

We are the worst team in the league and it actually isnt close. Anyone that tries to tell me otherwise has got a lot of work to do.

Go to Resthaven!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

A bad day of fishing is still 100 times better than watching the Browns get creamed again.I also am long time browns fan but god do they ever SUCK!!!!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I've been a Browns fan since the days of LeRoy Kelley, and I would settle for fishing in a drainage ditch rather than watch the Browns. Thats alot of ugly on one team. It'll be a looooong time before we see a winner of any kind in Cleveland again. A lot of long winters coming up once college football is over.


----------



## tiffinsmallies (Mar 3, 2005)

You already know the answer to that question. :G


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

How many times the Browns ever watch you go fishing? Go fishing.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

dock dabber said:


> How many times the Browns ever watch you go fishing? Go fishing.


If your a die hard BROWNS fan go fishen and listen to them on the radio,cause that is all they are worth.Oh and if you are listening to them on the radio,dont yell to loud you might scare the fish!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

definately go fishing... i was at pond 8 last wednesday. caught 9 on jigs. nothing big all between 12 and 15.5 inches, but still better than watching the browns.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

How about you go fishing Sunday... Then watch the packers spank the Vikings Monday night


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Or go fishing then watch Bruce Drennan rant about how bad the whole franchize is on STO Sunday night. That guy is too funny.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

bassmaniac said:


> I've been a Browns fan since the days of LeRoy Kelley, and I would settle for fishing in a drainage ditch rather than watch the Browns. Thats alot of ugly on one team.


You made me cry...............


From laughing


----------



## Norm H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Or stay home and watch the Indians finish in last place........sitting and thinking about fishing is better than the Browns or the Indians idea.........there's always next year.....HA!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

its windy as hell but im going to resthaven in a little bit... gotta be better than the browns or indians game


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

So how was the fishing Sunday? Was it better than the O.T. loss the Browns had? What am I thinking, of course it was!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

you bet it was... i was fishing!!!!! i caught 4 lost a few. all the fish caught were under 15. i did lose 1 big fish, id say close to 4 lbs. still was a good day minus the wind


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Flippin Fool.

did you fish the inside of the donut or the outer section?


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Braylon Edwards goes to the Jets for a Coney Dog and 2 beers! I think we got a deal on that one.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

jstiene said:


> Flippin Fool.
> 
> did you fish the inside of the donut or the outer section?


i fished the outside. the wind was too bad for me to try to maneuver my 16ft boat inside 

as for braylon edwards... i think it would of been a deal if we got a couple of drunks for him for a game or 2


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

browns has competition for being the worst team in the nfl...n thats the rams...least there is another state with the embarrassment like us brownie fans. 
I barely watch pro football....Im a college football guy. And usually on sundays im in a stand all day!
Oh and goodluck with the new bow andrew!! Sorry u had too switch over to a xbow! lol


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Went there yesterday afternoon and found a small group of fish across from the fishing pier, nothing of any size. Other than that, nothing. Tried jigs, buzzbaits, traps, cranks, and spinnerbaits. Probably too early for a big fall bite yet. Water was 57 degrees. Caught all my fish on a wacky senko.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Anybody been up lately? Fall bite starting up yet?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i might go tomorrow don't know yet? i'll let you know how it is


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Watch for the duck hunters. A lot of them there today.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

don't they quit shooting at 9 am? or something like that?


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Going to resthaven this afternoon (Sunday)...anyone been there this week? And if so, any luck? Also, I am new to fall fishing for bass...does it matter what time of day you fish in fall? just curious..thanks!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Flippin there is no set time that duck hunters leave, but most leave between 9 and 10 am.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I spent 4 hours there Sunday afternoon...not a single bite...waqter is very clear and also seems low...

anyone else get out there this past weekend? 70 on Wednesday..maybe another trip is in order..


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i was there from 2 til about 4:30? caught 1 a hair over 15 inches on a crankbait. not a bite on a jig this trip. saw about a billion catfish cruising everywhere.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Were you in a boat or on shore? I fished mainly the inner section for most of the time and then about 1/3 of the outer section...where did you see the cats? I didn't see hardly any fish except a few gills and small bass...although I did see a cruising amur...


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i was in a 16 ft monark. i saw the cats anywhere the water was 6 ft or less. they were just cruising right above the blanket of weeds on the bottom. every now and then one would bury down in them and disappear.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

where in resthaven are you guys fishing? im not from this area but i know where resthaven is


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Pond 8 is where you want to fish for Bass. It is shaped like a donut, whereas there is an outer circle and an inner circle. The two circles are separated by trees, brush,etc, and there are a few openings to get in an out, and the east end of the pond has a very open area. the middle is full of tree stumps and submerged trees. Great bass water. I am new at fishing it, and still learning where to actually find the fish. hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry for you Browns fans but I have pulled for the Lions for a few decades, so I know what loosing is all about. That is why we hunt and fish so much in the fall.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

actually the open end is the west end of the pond. there is no method to the madness that is pond 8. u can flip jigs along the rocks and catch them. u can throw tubes and senkos along weed edges and catch them. u can do both around logs. u can also crank em up as well. and last but not least and definately my favorite is to use topwater of anykind. cover and structure is amazing in the pond and dont be alarmed when u show up and u see crystal clear water thats just the way it is on 8.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

there is really no bad spot to fish there either. some spots are better than others but you will catch bass all over that entire place. as for the clear water... when i was there the other day you could read the date on a dime in 10 fow. i love that place


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

it wasnt a 1963 was it? i lost my lucky dime there earlier this year. hahahahaahha


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

no it was a 1982 and it was smashed on one side..lol


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

one day last year i was able to read the pepsi can in 15 fow thanks to my aqua view.


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

How is panfish fishing there?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

if u like to keep them ur probably looking at 50 or 75 5 inchers to one 7 incher. if ur in to just catching 5 inchers u could have a hell of a time. i usually go there ice fishing and its nothing to catch 30 to 40 an hour but usually all dinks. its usually the first place i hit come ice season though just to get a feel for things and its also usually freezes fairly early.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

just thought i should add that pond 10 has some nice crappie in it. i caught a 15.25 incher this summer using a strike king shadalicious 5.5 inch swim bait.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok...its gonna be in the low 60's this weekend...I think Resthaven is the plan for Sunday...anyone else plan on going out there this weekend?...60's forecast both Saturday and Sunday.....

Joe


----------



## Alfred E Neuman (Jun 30, 2009)

Ill probably give it a try .... not sure if I should take the boat or just walk the bank.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

thistubesforu said:


> if u like to keep them ur probably looking at 50 or 75 5 inchers to one 7 incher. if ur in to just catching 5 inchers u could have a hell of a time. i usually go there ice fishing and its nothing to catch 30 to 40 an hour but usually all dinks. its usually the first place i hit come ice season though just to get a feel for things and its also usually freezes fairly early.


I concure. We usually get a few bass through out the day as well. It a nice place to use a aqua view. I usually set a few tip ups with big shinners for Bass and the ocasional Channel cat. We use to pull a out a pike ocassionally however I have not scene one there in years. I usually fish the race track. I have had no luck with Crappie there through the ice, however I have got them there in the spring.


----------

